# PT100 circuito acondicionamiento



## villaplan (Nov 14, 2006)

Estoy realizando un circuito para medir temperatura con Pt100 y pienso que habrá que utilizar un puente de medida pero no se qué tipo. A ver si alguien me echa una mano o tiene algún circuito por ahi


----------



## chuko (Nov 14, 2006)

Busca información sobre el puente de weatstone


----------



## itxaso1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hola,

Necesito acondicionar la señal de una PT100. Pero me gustaria acondicionar la señal haciendo una fuente de corriente. Es decir a variaciones de resistencia transformarla en variaciones de corriente.
¿Como podria hacerlo?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## tecnicoepse (Feb 19, 2008)

Hola,

Podría ser algo así:
Mira el fichero adjunto

Un saludo.


----------



## itxaso1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Podrias explicarme como va el esquema. Lo he intentado simular en el multisim y no consigo que me saque 5V. Me da siempre 0V a la salida del operacional.
Muchas gracias


----------



## torres007 (Feb 20, 2008)

yo la utilizo sin calibracion mediante un divisor de tension y va de lujo. Genero con el micro Vref+ y Vref-, y utilizo una resistencia de referencia, para una PT100 una resistencia de 100 ohms. y mido la tension entre ambas resistencias. Despues solo tienes que aplicar Rptc=Rref*(Vptc - Vref-)/(Vref+ - Vptc). Despues tienes que generar una tabla de equivalencia entre Resistencia y temperatura.

Esto es para dos hilos, pero vaya que para 3 o 4 habria que extrapolar esto mismo para calcular la resistencia.

Esto es lo que yo utilizo, no se si es lo mejor o lo peor, pero a mi me va bien.

Por si os sirve de ayuda, aqui os dejo la nota de aplicacion. 

Saludos!


----------



## itxaso1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ese es el esquema que se esta usando ahora con el puente de wheastone. El problema es que ahora quiero usar dos PT100 pero que usen el mismo circuito de acondicionamiento con un multiplexor y con este circuito no lo puedo usar.
¿Teneis alguna idea?


----------



## gabrielg (Feb 21, 2008)

Puedes implementar una fuente de corriente con un LM317 (ver manual del LM317) y un amplificador para cada sensor.

Despues puedes multiplexar todos los que quieras. Utiliza un CD4051.

Suerte.


----------



## Jorge Amado (May 2, 2008)

Impecable tu circuito. No se me ocurria como hacer para no calentar la PT100 con la corriente de medicion...., y hoooo! resulta que era una pavadez. Lo voy a probar y despues te cuento como me fue.
Saluidos.


----------



## tecnicoepse (May 9, 2008)

ok, espero que te funcione


----------



## pgdm45 (Oct 5, 2008)

bueno acerca del metodo de torres007  lo intente y es mejor acerlo con una fuente de corriente ya que la pt100 se calienta y hace erronea la medida


----------



## piojoadrian (Mar 5, 2009)

Hola. Tengo un pequeño problema.
Necesito sensar temperatura de una camara y tunel de refrigeracion a -30°C.
Alguien me ayuda? una pt100 va bien? con un acondionador? que uso? muchas dudas, 

muchas gracias


----------



## rastaman (Mar 19, 2009)

puente de wheatstone


----------



## fama (May 6, 2009)

necesito enviar una señal de un anemometro a un pic, la señal es hasta los 300mV, si alguien podria ayudarme con esto se lo agredezco...


----------



## piojoadrian (May 6, 2009)

que entrega el sensor?


----------



## fama (May 6, 2009)

es un sensor que me genera una señal sinusoidal pero de baja amplitud para enviar al pic


----------



## piojoadrian (May 6, 2009)

como es la ecuacion o curva que entrega el sensor...en funcion a eso lo ingresamos al pic con algun acondicionador.


confirmame que tiene el sensor o q modelo es

saludos


----------



## fama (May 6, 2009)

es de la industria NRG systems #40C Anemometer con las siguientes especificacines:
-señal de salida: onda sinusoidal de baja amplitud d  frecuencia linealmente proporcional a la velocidad de giro
-funcion de transferencia: m/s= (Hzx0.765)+0.35
-precision: 0.1 m/s en el rango de 5m/s a 25 m/s
-rango de la señal de salida :0Hz a 125Hz, o superior
espero que con esto te ayde en algo gracias


----------



## piojoadrian (May 6, 2009)

Mi proyecto se basa en sensado de camaras con pt100. como son resistencias variables pero no lineales, las linealizo con un txblock de la linea novus (ya armado y hecho) que linealizan la resistencia que varia con la temperatura y envian un lazo de corriente 4-20mA que caen sobre una R conocida e ingreso al pic. en tu caso, habria que buscar dicho linealizador. eres de argentina? de donde eres? es posible que exista alguno para ese NRG systems #40C Anemometer.


Estoy en busqueda, cualquier cosa me consultas


----------



## fama (May 6, 2009)

lo aque necesito es calcular la frecuencia del anemometro pero el incoveniente es que tengo un voltaje muy bajo no el suficiente como para enviar al pic .....asi es que necesito amplificarlo y no se como

saludos


----------



## piojoadrian (May 6, 2009)

Bueno, yo te recomiendo que busques exhaustivamente un aconcionador armado. La idea, es que estos anemometros ya existen. Necesitas acondicionar la señal de modo de leerla con el PIC.

Es posible (muy posible ) que tal circuito ya exista y se comercialice. Es por eso que te lo recomiendo.

Intenta buscando la linea Novus. o busca marcas similares


----------



## GAHVchacho (Feb 2, 2010)

buenas el problema es que tengo una pt100 que me va a sensar la temperatura de un esterilizador, esta temperatura va a variar de 0 a 100 grados centrigrados, hice un circuito sencillo, simplemente un divisor de tensión y un span y cero para la entrada de ADC de un pic, el circuito me funciono bien, pero luego resulto que la pt100 iba a estar separada 2 metros del circuito de control, cuando la conecte dos metros mas lejos sucedió lo que temía el circuito me dejo de funcionar supongo que por caída de tensión, necesito un circuito para acondicionar la señal de la termocupla, se me había ocurrido hacer una fuente de corriente constante, en la cual la corriente se vea variada por la pt100 y al otro lado hacer un conversor de corriente a voltaje para la entrada del pic, lastimosamente no se como hacer ninguno de los dos circuitos y necesito entregar rápido esto, por favor cualquier ayuda me sirve gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 2, 2010)

GAHVchacho dijo:


> ... pero luego resulto que la pt100 iba a estar separada 2 metros del circuito de control, cuando la conecte dos metros mas lejos sucedió lo que temía el circuito me dejo de funcionar supongo que por caída de tensión,


 Por 2m de cable *no puede "dejar de funcionar"* , solamente la lectura va a ser unos grados que con cable corto. Y segun el tipo de cable (sin blindaje) y por donde pase podes tener lectura saltarina.



> necesito un circuito para acondicionar la señal de la termocupla, se me había ocurrido hacer una fuente de corriente constante, en la cual la corriente se vea variada por la pt100 y al otro lado hacer un conversor de corriente a voltaje para la entrada del pic, lastimosamente no se como hacer ninguno de los dos circuitos y necesito entregar rápido esto, por favor cualquier ayuda me sirve gracias.


Por 2m de cable eso es una locura --> Ponele un cable mallado mas decente (mas seccion y buena malla).


----------



## GAHVchacho (Feb 2, 2010)

bueno realmente no se que paso, a mi tambien me parecio que era una distancia muy corta como para que sucediera eso, para ser mas concreto el problema que tuve fue que sin el cable de 2 metros (que a proposito es un utp de 8 hilos), el ADC me variaba de mas o menos 100 a 900 (siendo el rango de 0 a 1024), logicamente digo 100 porque no pude bajar la temperatura a 0 grados, despues de conectar el cable, la variacion en el conversor me cambio de 100 a 335 y de 900 a 350, cosa que realmente no sirve de nada

aun no se exactamente cual fue el problema pero la solucion mas rapida que se me ha ocurrido ha sido enviar el dato por corriente, lastimosamente me acabaron de informar que no se puede hacer la conversion desde antes de los 2 metros asi que la nueva ayuda que les pido es quien me puede ayudar con una referencia de un circuito integrado que tenga entrada directa de pt100 y entregue un voltaje de 0 a 5 o algo por lo menos parecido

de todas formas gracias eduardo por los consejos


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 3, 2010)

Necesitas hacer un circuito de compensacion por los cables. Mira detalles en:
http://www.maxim-ic.com/app-notes/index.mvp/id/3450
Saludos.


----------



## PasivoSPC (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola..sabes yo utilzo un operacinal LM324 y otro diseño 741 y a una distancia 3.80 metros con un cable coaxial RG-58,50 ohm, todo para un pic , no utilizo compenador simplemente referencial...me gustaria k muestres tu diseño...


----------



## GAHVchacho (Feb 5, 2010)

bueno les comento que a la final mis diseños no estaban equivocados, les recomiendo que nunca compren reguladores a 5 voltios que sean 7805ct o 7805cv el problema fue por esos, simplemente no me daban la salida de corriente que supuestamente deberían aguantar, al final conseguí unos 7805c y con esos me funciono de maravilla, muchas gracias por la ayuda, gracias a ustedes ya tenia varias ideas de que hacer si no me funcionaba, afortunadamente no fue necesario cambiar tanta vaina al circuito


----------



## elvicus (Oct 18, 2010)

GAHVchacho dijo:


> bueno les comento que a la final mis diseños no estaban equivocados, les recomiendo que nunca compren reguladores a 5 voltios que sean 7805ct o 7805cv el problema fue por esos, simplemente no me daban la salida de corriente que supuestamente deberían aguantar, al final conseguí unos 7805c y con esos me funciono de maravilla, muchas gracias por la ayuda, gracias a ustedes ya tenia varias ideas de que hacer si no me funcionaba, afortunadamente no fue necesario cambiar tanta vaina al circuito



crees que podrias postear el circuito que usaste para acondicionar el pt100? 
muchas gracias de antemano. Saludos


----------



## Beamspot (Oct 19, 2010)

Sólo un detalle sobre la Pt100 y los metros de cable. Un grado kelvin o ºC de variación sobre la temperatura, induce una variación de la resistencia del orden de 0.34ohmios. Ahora, sed buenos y mirad la resistencia de un cable de 0.25mm2 de sección y un metro de largo.

Por otra parte, no entiendo como un esterilizador trabaja por debajo de 100ºC. Para ese rango es muuuuuucho mejor una NTC. Con una resistencia y un condensadorcillo de 100nF hay más que suficiente, sin liarse con medidas a cuatro hilos, amplificadores operacionales ni historias.


----------



## elvicus (Oct 19, 2010)

Alguien podria explicar como funciona este circuito??? estare muy agradecido! Saludos


----------



## reneher (Nov 18, 2010)

itxaso1 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Necesito acondicionar la señal de una PT100. Pero me gustaria acondicionar la señal haciendo una fuente de corriente. Es decir a variaciones de resistencia transformarla en variaciones de corriente.
> ¿Como podria hacerlo?
> Muchas gracias.



necesito porfavor auda  para encontrar un circuito integrado para linealizar un rtd pt 100
 agardesco la colaboracion gracias


----------



## Lenvash (Abr 4, 2011)

Hola queridos miembros de Foros Electronica, quiero saber si alguno de ustedes me puede ayudar con un problema que tengo.

Estoy realizando un proyecto con 2 PT100, el proyecto en si es la realizacion de un PSICROMETRO PATRON, el mismo que se basa en la lectura de dos temperatuas, bulbo seco y bulbo humedo, como uds saben, y que a traves de algunos calculos mediante software se puede llegar a determinar temperatura de punto de rocio y a su vez Humedad Relativa. Ademas el mismo que posee un sistema de adquisicion y almacenamiento de datos mediante una interfaz RS232...bueno eso es lo que estoy haciendo a breves rasgos.

Mi problema radica en que los datos que leo de la PT100 no concuerdan con los datos que lee el instrumento patron de referencia, el acondicionamiento lo realice para un rango de temperaturas de -40 grados C hasta 100 grados C y una fuente de corriente de 2mA, y al realizar los ensayos de calibracion poseen un pequenio error, el mismo que se va incrementando mientras cambio las temperaturas que llegas hasta los 3 o 4 grados de temperatura, que para un instrumento como el que estoy diseniando es bastante alto. Tambien la desviacion estandar de mi instrumento es alrededor de 0.1 y requiero una minima de por lo menos 0.0015 y un error no mayor a 0.1 grados Cde ser posible...

Es por esta razon que apelo a su experiencia y ayuda, les quedare eternamente agradecido si me pueden dar algun consejo...

Saludos 

Lennin Vasquez


----------



## tecsup30 (Feb 1, 2012)

amigos ¿como conecto un pt 100 a un plc s7-1200 siemens ?


----------



## garuda (Jul 13, 2012)

Saludos, te recomiendo utilices un optoacoplador con fototransistor ECG 3100 para amplificar la salida de la señal del sensor y que pueda ser optima para el PIC, espero te haya servido la ayuda


----------



## paKoSTe (Jul 2, 2014)

_*ITXASO1:*_ El circuito indicado por *tecnicoepse*   está formado por un puente de Wheastone, un AO (U7) que actúa como   circuito linealizador de la PT100 y una etapa conversora I-V. Lo que no   se cómo se calcula, así que a ver si alguíen nos enseña..

Saludos.


----------



## ge13r (Sep 19, 2022)

Buenas noches, espero que se encuentren todos excelente!!

Hoy les traigo una simulacion de un circuito de acondicioamiento que realice para adquirir la temperatura desde una PT100 para un PIC 18F4550, con el amplificador de instrumentacion AD620, esta simulado en proteus, las caracteristicas generales son:
de 0 V a 5V para 0° a 250°, se que es un circuito sencillo pero dure siempre investigando y no consegui mucho, asi que me las tuve que ingeniar un poco, no se si tenga algun error por ahi, no he realizado la implementacion en fisico todavia, pronto espero realizarla.

Les dejo el documento para que lo descarguen y lo analicen y cualquier cosita estamos a la orden.

Saludos desde Venezuela!! Suerte!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 19, 2022)

Pregunta:
¿R2 y R3 qué función tienen?


----------



## ge13r (Sep 19, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Pregunta:
> ¿R2 y R3 qué función tienen?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 289264


Es una configuracion llamada puente de Wheatstone, sirven para medir el valor de una resistencia desconocida (en este caso la PT100), descartando la variacion que tienen las resistencias por efectos de temperatura , cuando el puente esta equilibrado (todas las resistencias son iguales, en el punto medio de los divisores de tension, si se coloca un multimetro mide 0 V.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2022)

ge13r dijo:


> Es una configuracion llamada puente de Wheatstone, sirven para medir el valor de una resistencia desconocida (en este caso la PT100), descartando la variacion que tienen las resistencias por efectos de temperatura ,* cuando el puente esta equilibrado (todas las resistencias son iguales, *en el punto medio de los divisores de tension, si se coloca un multimetro mide 0 V.


No necesariamente.

No entiendo la necesidad de un puente de Wheatstone para conocer el valor de una resistencia que es variable en función de la temperatura.

Si la idea es minimizar la influencia de la temperatura sobre las resistencias del circuito utiliza resistencia de bajo coeficiente de deriva térmica.

Por otro lado, el error de linealidad de la PT100 la hace poco apta para mediciones de precisión, sería mas apropiado el empleo de una termocupla compensada por juntura fría.    

Algo como esto:


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 21, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No necesariamente.
> 
> No entiendo la necesidad de un puente de Wheatstone para conocer el valor de una resistencia que es variable en función de la temperatura.
> 
> ...


¿Influirá el valor (DC 5.0V) si en vez de un Diodo zener, le pongo un LM7805?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> ¿Influirá el valor (DC 5.0V) si en vez de un Diodo zener, le pongo un LM7805?


Si no mal recuerdo, no es un simple zener, es una referencia de tensión de precisión al 5%


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 21, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si no mal recuerdo, no es un simple zener, es una referencia de tensión de precisión al 5%


Lo consultaba por el Zener que aparece ahí, cuyo voltaje de operación es de 6 voltios...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Lo consultaba por el Zener que aparece ahí, cuyo voltaje de operación es de 6 voltios...


Supongo que NO habría inconveniente


----------

